# Webcam cubing



## hugorocks123 (Jun 27, 2009)

i really want to compete with people online. Is there a website where u can log onto a webcam and like have cube offs with ppl through the internet


----------



## happa95 (Jun 27, 2009)

stickam.com


----------



## Namegoeswhere (Jun 27, 2009)

rubetimer.com lets you compete with other people, but there is no webcam support so it is all in good faith.


----------

